# What's your poison



## bace (Oct 19, 2005)

There's been lots of talk these days about alchohol.

Let's talk about it more.

Beers
Wines
Spirits

What are you favourite/recommendations/disgusts.

Personally I love Stella Artois/Heineken/Sleeman Cream Ale/Keiths

For wines I'm partial to Australian, Yellow Tail, Little Penguin Merlot's and Wolfe Blas has a great white wine. I know I've had some great shiraz lately, but my best friend always orders them cause she wears the pants in the relationship.

If liquor is in order, i'm loving the Jamaican Rum. And Canadian Club Rye. Or Crown Royal.

I know, I'm a great topic starter, even though I'm sure you've had this conversation before.


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't drink anymore.  I'll take a Coke.


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, my normal pub tipple is Guinness, or if it's an ale type place then Harvey's Sussex if it hasn't got twigs or crud in it. On a session I have been known to follow these with a hefty shot of Paddy Old Irish Whiskey (or two).

If it's aperitif time then it's G&T - always Tanqueray Ten or Bombay Dry - never Gordon's (shudder).

Then of course you might need a Red Bull and Voddie (it's ok to use Smirnoff in VR).

Bison Vodka and Apple Juice or Pimms for a summer's day.

mmmmm beer! Oh and beer has to be more than 4% alcohol really, none of that American rubbish 

Rob


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

White Lightning...preferably in November...at 11 in the evening...on a park bench.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 19, 2005)

Kahlua + Rum is really great. :thumbup: (unofficially  )

I also like a good redwine... I don't really like white wine, it's too sweet.


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> White Lightning...preferably in November...at 11 in the evening...on a park bench.



Classy!

You just reminded me of being 14 and drinking MD 20/20 and Thunderbird. Still makes me choke just thinking of it.


----------



## KevinR (Oct 19, 2005)

Really enjoy Murphy's Irish stout. Regularly drink Bass and Killians

I'm a big wino for Reislings and Syrahs lately.

Won't turn down a good scotch or bourbon.

Cannot stomach anything with Tequila or Vodka. Both just make me ill.


----------



## bace (Oct 19, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Oh and beer has to be more than 4% alcohol really, none of that American rubbish
> 
> Rob


 
Teehee. Decent Canadian beer is usually around 5%-%5.5. If the content is low, you just drink faster, and piss more. It's really not that bad.


----------



## KevinR (Oct 19, 2005)

> If the content is low, you just drink faster, and piss more. It's really not that bad.


Just look at it as medicinal purposes. Cleans the old pipes out.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Classy!
> 
> You just reminded me of being 14 and drinking MD 20/20 and Thunderbird. Still makes me choke just thinking of it.




Ok can we just get it straight that i don't actually do that.


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

I like most varietals of red wine, with the exception of Bordeaux (much to my husband's chagrin, as we have quite a bit of it in the cellar). I like to drink a delicate, hifalutin' burgundy with a fabulous meal, and also knock back a high-octane  spicy red zinfandel with a pizza.  

Beers: I tend to like wheat beers and lagers, nothing too bitter, and it really is best from the tap. No canned beer. :thumbdown: ew.

I only like tequila and rum, generally. Nothing like scotch or bourbon tastes good to me.


----------



## malachite (Oct 19, 2005)

Lets see, for Beer, Corona is the regularly stocked beer of choice at home but when I go out I'm always on the lookout for a smooth amber ale. Alaskan Red (Amber?) is a favorite at the Yard House.

The hard stuff I don't experiment too much with because there's always a story afterwards that never ends well. But I do spike my Dr Pepper with Seagrams 7 and I handle Cuervo OK so the occasional shot is had along with margaritas.

Never been a wine person but found Black Stone Merlot to be pretty good (and cheap). And then there is Rex Goliath Merlot that I recently discovered that's pretty good too. It's the house wine at the little Italian restaraunt Photogoddess and I frequent and a few bottles have been had


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Ok can we just get it straight that i don't actually do that.



Uh huh? I think you do. I think you also like to stand outside McDonalds in your hoodie with all of your posse drinking the aforementioned over-strength cider. Got your number sonny.


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Uh huh? I think you do. I think you also like to stand outside McDonalds in your hoodie with all of your posse drinking the aforementioned over-strength cider. Got your number sonny.


  Rob, you crack me up.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 19, 2005)

Corona with lime at home, pear cider when out at the Yard House and some fancy beer I can't spell with a slice of lemon when available elsewhere.  I've never been much of a wine drinker but that Blackstone Merlot and that Rex-Goliath 47lb Rooster Merlot at our favorite little Italian place Malachite mentioned are both good. 

I like Captain Morgan and diet coke as an after work relaxing drink. An occasional tequila shot with a margarita is ok but I try not to drink too much in general cause hangovers aren't pretty or fun.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 19, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Don't drink anymore.  I'll take a Coke.



Good girl!  I stay away from alcohol... just give me a gree tea!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Classy!
> 
> You just reminded me of being 14 and drinking MD 20/20 and Thunderbird. Still makes me choke just thinking of it.


 
Do they still make Mad Dog?:shock: Had many a scarey night drinking that "pop" when I was younger!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 19, 2005)

Were another corona stocked household. Seems to always bee corona, fat tire and those girly smirnoff drinks my boy drinks in the fridge 
Looking in the alcohol cupboard I can theres a lot of rum. Captain Morgans, Coruba (yum!), Malibu and Bundy (which Im sure unless your an australian will knock you off yer feet  ) But when I really want to get word slurring drunk, ill go for the bottle of southern comfort :mrgreen:

Yes, Im a lush


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

I really don't drink that often & when I do it's usually ice cold Vodka:thumbup: 


Had 4 pints of our local Beartown Brewery's Skinfull last night at the Car Club Committee meeting & the wife had to put me to bed! So much for writing up the minutes of the meeting!  I can't remember talking about much after 10pm except Rallying!:blushing:


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 19, 2005)

Favorite beer is MGD but there's nothing wrong with a Corona either.
In the wine department I prefer Sherry overall but a Bergundy makes a good second closely followed by Cabinet Sauvignon and occasionally on a hot summers day a Chardonnay.
 For the hard stuff, Glenfiddich single malt is the only way to go but have been known to hit the Pernod (no water!) when it can be found.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 19, 2005)

Not a drinker much anymore.  Black Tar Heroin is the only thing that gets me high anymore.  

If I drink it's beer-either Guiness, Red Stripe or whatever's on sale that's not schwag.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 19, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Not a drinker much anymore.  Black Tar Heroin is the only thing that gets me high anymore.



 

Not much of a drinker??? Think you'll make it through Zion without pouring another drink on me though?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Not much of a drinker??? Think you'll make it through Zion without pouring another drink on me though?


 
Got a drinking problem Voodoocat?


----------



## PetersCreek (Oct 19, 2005)

Spirits: 

Single malt scotch  currently into bottles of Scapa and Glenmorangie, both 12-year-olds.  I also enjoy Port.

Beer:

While I enjoy Guiness, Bass, Newcastle Brown Ale, and the like, I usually go for the local and regional brews.  Favorites include the Summer Ale, Winter Ale, and Oatmeal Stout from the Alaskan Brewing Co. and Black Butte Porter or Obsidian Stout from Deschutes Brewery.

Wine:

I dearly love German whites...Spätlese, Auslese, and the desert wines, too...Trockenbeeren Auslese and Eiswein.  Botrytised is even better.  I'm also a fan of big Cabs, muscat, and Sauternnes.  Favorite wineries include, but are by no means limited to: Chateau Ste. Michelle, Beaulieu Vineyards, Weingut am Rosenberg, Scmitt & Sohne, and Blackwood Canyon.


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Not much of a drinker??? Think you'll make it through Zion without pouring another drink on me though?


 I can't wait to see the pics from this trip, and it isn't even November yet!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Uh huh? I think you do. I think you also like to stand outside McDonalds in your hoodie with all of your posse drinking the aforementioned over-strength cider. Got your number sonny.



Damn you must have seen me...the gigs up. 

I'll let the truth out in it's entirety, here's a picture of me and my bredrins







Yeh i'm cool.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow!


Have I seen you on "Booze Britain"?


----------



## Eric. (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll take a green tea too. If it's not Yerba Mate and doesn't taste like strait up Hay, it's a dud as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Do they still make Mad Dog?:shock: Had many a scarey night drinking that "pop" when I was younger!



Oh yes siree. Get down to your local


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Damn you must have seen me...the gigs up.
> 
> I'll let the truth out in it's entirety, here's a picture of me and my bredrins
> .



*http://www.chavscum.co.uk/
http://www.sheppeyscum.com/
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...&searchType=&maxResults=23&fltrCatIds_1=29319

*Good boy.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm glad to say I have appeared on both chav scum and scally central and I have multiple jewellry pieces from the immortal... Elizabeth duke, including a chain with "Ben Sherman" pendant and an sovereign ring, accompanied on the next finger by an "official England Football Club 3 Lions Ensignia".


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 19, 2005)

As a reformed alcoholic (twice now, I'm sad to say) I take a rather dim view of this thread. It is promoting a life-destroying insidious poison.
Go here and get help
http://www.alcoholics-anonymous.org/







Unfortunately I can't resist tequila slammers... or absinthe... vodka... whisky... gin... champagne....
Strike that. I CAN resist the aforementioned. Sadly...


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> As a reformed alcoholic (twice now, I'm sad to say) I take a rather dim view of this thread. It is promoting a life-destroying insidious poison.
> Go here and get help
> http://www.alcoholics-anonymous.org/
> 
> ...


 awww.... :hug:: And here you were, trying only yesterday to get the keys to my wine cellar.


----------



## ferny (Oct 19, 2005)

some links may not be worksafe

tongiht I've had

http://www.innisandgunn.com/
and lots of
http://www.baileys.com/en-gb/
mixed with
http://www.drambuie.com/
soon I will be hbaving planety of
http://www.lafeeabsinthe.com/
or some
http://www.luxardo.it/luxardo/prodotti/specialit_luxardo/liquori_dolci/sambuca_dei_cesari
or just some more 
http://www.drambuie.com/
on its own


----------



## Alison (Oct 19, 2005)

As the ex-wife of a recovering alcoholic I don't drink either. I've enjoyed the occasional Corona with a lime and some girly type flavored wine cooler things but that's about it. Now, hot chocolate or Starbucks coffee....


----------



## ferny (Oct 19, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Do they still make Mad Dog?:shock: Had many a scarey night drinking that "pop" when I was younger!


I can top that with a good old fashioned "I used to take home-made cider to school in an old Tango bottle and drink it at break times". Erm, that's not good, is it? I thought it made me cool, it didn't.
Funn yt hing is though, I never got caught. But the time I DID get checked was when I took a can of cream soda to school and it looked like  acan of lager. :meh:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

Home Made Cider = Apple Tango + Hovis Bread Yeast ?

Purely for hypothetical purposes, I have no planss to make it....


----------



## ferny (Oct 19, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Home Made Cider = Apple Tango + Hovis Bread Yeast ?
> 
> Purely for hypothetical purposes, I have no planss to make it....


Nah, it was the proper kit stuff. I got a home brew keg for my 15 birthday, I think. Around that time anway. It was ****ing tastey to. I still have some bottled beer from years and years ago out there. I may crack open a bottle when I'm brave enough., It'll probably be waaaaaaaaaaaay out of date by now though. But then again, so was that Baileys I just had...


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 19, 2005)

Never drank much, not at all since my kidney transplant in '92. Nothing like a little life altering experience to change a habit or two. The most I drank was a glass of dry red with pizza. Now its diet coke. I am of a similar mind as Van on this one. I am sort of boring I guess, sorry.


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Never drank much, not at all since my kidney transplant in '92. Nothing like a little life altering experience to change a habit or two. The most I drank was a glass of dry red with pizza. Now its diet coke. I am of a similar mind as Van on this one. I am sort of boring I guess, sorry.



I'll be boring with ya.


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, should I beg for accolades now that I have made it to 171? Sorry, needed to be said.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 19, 2005)

My first choice is a good beer (Yuengling is our standard stock, but this time of year a good Oktoberfest like Spaten or Sam Adams is great)
But I also love a good Whiskey.  Crown Royal, Canadian Limited, Jack Daniels...

Mmmm...And I always try not to post when I'm a few deep...Vicky... :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 19, 2005)

Corona on the road, except this last trip to Boston Samuel Adams, and Alexander Keiths India Pale Ale at home. Always enjoy a good beer after work. 

Eric  :cheers:


----------



## bace (Oct 19, 2005)

My step mother was an alchoholic. I'd probably be one if I could a) afford to be b) have the energy to get to the liquor store.


...Thank god for lazy ness.

Plus I'm concentrating on squashing other habits.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 19, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> mmmmm beer! Oh and beer has to be more than 4% alcohol really, none of that American rubbish



You'll get no argument from me... The big 3 breweries here are awful.  But there is good American beer--Yuengling, Sam Adams, Capitol, Killians, Sierra Nevada.  Give us a chance... :greenpbl:

Oh, and if you're looking for a good beer to try, visit TOBP.com


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Mmmm...And I always try not to post when I'm a few deep...Vicky... :mrgreen:


 
She was more than a few deep! 

Maybe we should all post after a few?  Now that would be entertaining!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 19, 2005)

Sweet tea or coke for me...never tried any alcholic beverage except wine and hate the stuff...and don't intend on trying others...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't you have to be 21 to drink in the USA?


That must sting a bit!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

You have to be 18 here but it doesn't stop anyone.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep! upto 18!   I'm 33 and an overage drinker!:blushing:


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 19, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Sweet tea or coke for me...never tried any alcholic beverage except wine and hate the stuff...and don't intend on trying others...



 Some people.......absolutely no willpower!


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 19, 2005)

Pint of Guinness - when it is on tap - warm glass, order the second just as the first gets to me.
Maker's Mark!  Please do not mix or add ice.
I'll try any home brew out there too.  But I enjoy my own the most.


----------



## bluesaphyer (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't drink that often, but when I do my drink of choice is Crown & Coke.  And I've recently found a local winery that has a fabulous white wine.

Julie


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 19, 2005)

Beer: Tooheys New (when there's nothing else around), Corona or Steinlager.

Spirits: Jim, Jack or Johny. :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 19, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Maker's Mark!  Please do not mix or add ice.



I forgot about Maker's Mark.  It's fantastic!


----------



## David A (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll take a Mountain Dew, thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 19, 2005)

Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> I'll take a Mountain Dew, thanks. :mrgreen:


 
:thumbup:  or coke


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 19, 2005)

merlot! 

isnt that grape juice??


----------



## Meysha (Oct 20, 2005)

HOW!!! How on earth did I miss this thread?! I wonder how many other threads out there mention me.  

Yes... I love a good drink... and I get verrrrry social too when I drink... hence the excessive drunk posting. hehehe.

Poison of the week, this week is Vodka, lime and soda.  Mmmmm.

Love a nice chardonnay too. and red wine has either a good effect on me or a bad effect depending on your point of view.... lets just say... it's gooooooooood. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Oct 20, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I love a good drink... and I get verrrrry social too when I drink...



Can you define verrry social for us please... and supply pictures of the relevant hot drunk chick action.

Thanks


----------



## sfaribault (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Do they still make Mad Dog?:shock: Had many a scarey night drinking that "pop" when I was younger!



They still make both of them....  :razz:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 20, 2005)

verrry social.... means about as social as you can legally get in public... hehehe and then even worse behind closed doors! Woo Hooooo!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32174  If you missed it.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> verrry social.... means about as social as you can legally get in public... hehehe and then even worse behind closed doors! Woo Hooooo!


 
Can we see the "behind closed doors" photos? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Can we see the "behind closed doors" photos? :mrgreen:



Motion seconded and automatically passed. Hand over the goods. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

hmmm... you offer an interesting proposition.... hmm actually. no you don't.. what do i get out of it??


----------



## toruonu (Oct 21, 2005)

Well Chris could offer similiar pics of himself... 

Then again, I probably wouldn't want to see them


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

Ewwwwwwwww. 


hehehe jks. Let me go see if the scanner works.... embarrassing myself is probably worth seeing pics of Chris!


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> hmmm... you offer an interesting proposition.... hmm actually. no you don't.. what do i get out of it??



The knowledge that [insert name here] is going to knock one off to your picture?

Possibly overstepping the mark here me thinks. Ahem. Sorry.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

Hahaha!!!

only one?.... maybe if I photoshop my boyfriend's face off the photo and put "his" on there "he" could do more.


----------



## bace (Oct 21, 2005)

I just scanned this thead, so if I'm wrong then ignore me...

..but if there's some kind-of underground porn ring going here.

I'M IN!


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

I actually wrote "bace" in there and then thought it was a bad enough post already and changed to "Insert name here". I'm not touching your ring though


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 21, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I just scanned this thead, so if I'm wrong then ignore me...
> 
> ..but if there's some kind-of underground porn ring going here.
> 
> I'M IN!


Why else did you think everyone was so friendly here?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

You're in??? I didn't even notice. :-(


ahh what a shame. :-(


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You're in??? I didn't even notice. :-(
> ahh what a shame. :-(



they call him Justin cos he's only little! :lmao:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

Awww poor justin... :-( It must be from all those raving drugs, ey.


----------



## bace (Oct 21, 2005)

Why do you think I'm such an attention whore?

Gotta compensate somehow.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

:shock: 
you know you could've denied it.

Now I think you've really scared bettybooty away. :-(


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You're in??? I didn't even notice. :-(
> 
> 
> ahh what a shame. :-(


 
 

That's just cruel!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 21, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> Well Chris could offer similiar pics of himself...
> 
> Then again, I probably wouldn't want to see them


 
Pics of _me _behaving badly?  I'm an angel! :badangel: :blushing: 

No you wouldn't want to see them!  But don't worry about it!


----------



## bace (Oct 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :shock:
> you know you could've denied it.
> 
> Now I think you've really scared bettybooty away. :-(


 
Oh hush. Bettybooty was an alias.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

really? 

I completely missed all the bettybooty thing. What happened?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> really?
> 
> I completely missed all the bettybooty thing. What happened?


bace is way too suspicious... that's what happened... :lmao:


----------



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

> this week is Vodka, lime and soda. Mmmmm


 you got it meysha!
my fave too :cheers: cheers
beer and rum occasionally...
no w'h'ines please  im not old enuff to drink that stuff :lmao:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

he's just insecure about his small hairy piccolo. ;-)


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> he's just insecure about his small hairy piccolo. ;-)



This had better not turn from a nice thread about your favorite tipple into a "who can think of a humerous word for the male member" thing. Really, cos expressions like one-eyed trousersnake have no place here.

Oh be-haaaa-ve!

p.s. Are there not any more Guinness drinkers here then?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry :blushing:

Must've been too much frangelico. Mmmmm.... I looove frangelico!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 21, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> p.s. Are there not any more Guinness drinkers here then?


 
Oh yeah but only if I intend to drink it and crawl home!

I really should get some practice in before Christmas & New Year celebrations!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 21, 2005)

Real beer I like Bass Ale, Harp
Generic beer, Bud and Coors Light
Hate Heinekin, only like it when I went to Amsterdam....

Wine Pinot Gricio ( I know I spelled that wrong).

Regular Drinks Captain Morgan and coke
Vanilla Stoli and whatever, LOL I like all of Stoli's flavored vodkas, Three Olives is good too.
Petrone Tequilla, always have a bottle on hand....
oh and shots of Jack Daniles and Southern Comfort with Lime.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

umm i almost forgot... i love mean margaritas.... well the kinds i make 

its gotta be right! :mrgreen:


----------



## toruonu (Oct 21, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> p.s. Are there not any more Guinness drinkers here then?



Oh if I'm gonna drink beer then it's gotta be Guinness  Bottled one, no can! 

Otherwise I like pure vodka, but just one sort: Russky Standart (Russian standard). It's a nice one which cooled to about -4 degrees becomes viscose enough to be poured from about 1.5-2m to a tiny cup  The taste is awsome, but it has the weird effect to be effective in about 2-3h after drinking  So I have had an incident where I drank a whole 0.7l bottle during a party and left sober, but once I got home I was drunk as hell 

If you like vodka, then try to get hold of Russky Standart, cool it to - degrees and try, you won't regret it...


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 21, 2005)

Guinness off the tap in a warm pint.  I've been a Guinness drinker since birth (well it seems like it) - check out the sig...  If I only had the cash I would install a tap at my house.  It will happen but not yet.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2005)

I've drank enough cheap beer and bourbon for 10 mens' lives, but these days it's just an occasional pint or bottle of beer from the Free State Brewery here in Lawrence, or the Boulevard Brewery in KC.

http://www.freestatebrewing.com/

http://www.blvdbeer.com/


----------

